# Skull Base Surgery codes



## KLS515 (May 5, 2010)

I'm looking for some help with the Skull Base Surgery codes.  From what I understand the Approach Procedure needs to be reported with a Definitive Procedure code, however each portion may can be reported by two different surgeons.  I also understand these can be reported for aneurysm repair, documentation supporting. My concern is a surgeon reporting say 61583 for the approach and 61700 in to report what was done to the aneurysm...my thoughts are these two are incorrect to report together.  He needs to report his Approach, 61583 and the appropriate Definitive Procedure 61600-61608.  OR 61700 only.

The case in question is complicated and documentation does support reporting Skull Base Surgery codes, I just need some good coding education on these codes. It is hard to find good brain surgery coding information and I'm hoping someone out there with some seasoned experience can give me some assistance. 

PS Looking forward to the Brain Surgery session at Conference, when/where ever that will be..bless the people of Nashville...


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (May 5, 2010)

I completely agree with you.  Do you have CPT Assistants Dec 93/Mar 94?  There is some really good info in those...


----------



## KLS515 (May 6, 2010)

Yes I do have those and they have been very helpful.  I just wanted to verify that I understood what I was reading.   I also see the use of Approach codes for trauma cases.  I might have more questions about this code set in the future.  

I'm CVT & GS specialty certified and have taken on Neurosurgery/Brain coding as well.  Very interesting and difficult area!  Thank you for your help! Much appreciated!!


----------

